

Tenmiles - A Bootstrapped Product company - Journey so far - luckydev
http://tenmiles.com/journey.php
Tenmiles is bootstrapped software company based out of Chennai. !2 years old :)
======
tylerconscious
The key here is the initiative taken by a few employees, to make something
special for the company and it's founder. Tops!

